# Getting a dog who wasn't bred for conformation involved in showing?



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

We're from New Haven too! Hi! I'm afraid I can't really help with your conformation question, except to tell you that the Southern Berkshire Golden Retriever Club is active in our area. If you can connect with those folks a bit, you're bound to find some who are conformation-oriented, even though the Club is really focused on field work and obedience more than anything else.

http://www.sbgrc.org/


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I would suggest you also read the breed standard very carefully, and inspect your dog with a very critical eye. For example, is he to the correct height/weight? Is his length/height ratio correct? Check his ear set, his tail set, his topline.
Also, and this is fun, go to www.akc.org and do an event search and find some upcoming shows in your area. Go watch the goldens competing, and see how your dog compares to them! Watch the dogs that are winning in your area.
If you have done that and think your dog is going to be able to compete in conformation, try to find a handling class. They help immensely! 
Good luck, it's a lot of fun!! (But also VERY frustrating!)


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

The best way I know to have your dog evaluated against the standard is to participate in the Golden Retriever Club of America's CCA program. The CCA is the Certificate of Conformation Assessment, and consists of 3 judges (at least 2 of them actual AKC judges and the third is usually someone who has been active in the breed for many years and is knowledgable of the standard) who look the dog over, talking to you about what they are/aren't seeing, and scoring your dog against the standard, not other dogs. It is a very educational experience and does not require the same level of handling skill you would need in the actual Conformation ring. There's lots of information here << http://www.grca.org/events/cca/ >> about the program, as well as a link (right at the top) to search for events in your area. I would imagine that part is updated frequently, so if you don't see anything in your area now keep checking back!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I found the booklet "A Study of the Golden Retriever" also known as the "Blue Book"
to be a wonderful resource...nice drawings...terms are well defined...
It not only shows illustrations of what is correct, but side-by-side are drawings showing what is not correct.

http://www.grcasales.org/a-study-of-the-golden-retriever.html


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello! Good for your for wanting to get involved with your dog!
(that was the happy intro, here's the dose of reality)
Unfortunately golden retrievers are THE most competitive and difficult breed of dog in all of AKC to finish (get a championship). If a dog is not from show stock it is extraordinarily unlikely that they would stand any chance in the show ring, much less be able to point and finish. Doubly difficult for a novice that has never groomed and handled a dog before. Even if you just enjoy the show atmosphere and getting out there and showing your dog, it would be a frustrating walk in the park. 
However ------ there are many other venues that are open to goldens of ANY lineage that frankly, are about ten times more fun and provide for a better learning and bonding experience with your dog. Field work (retrieving/hunting), obedience, agility, tracking -- all are great activities and if you have a good smart dog, are a blast to train and compete with. And nobody cares what your dog looks like there 
The Golden Retriever Club of America also has a new program called a Certificate of Conformation Assessment (CCA) which is a pass/fail production where your dog is judged by three separate judges and compared point by point to the approved golden breed standard. You talk with the judges and they point out your dogs good points and bad points. We see goldens of all types and sizes at CCA events and it is a very educational experience. I did the CCA with my dog (a finished AKC Champion) last year and I LOVED it, it was so interesting!!! A real treat is that one of the judges (who just happened to be a past president of the GRCA) had an apprentice judge from the UK, tagging along and getting a feel for how goldens are judged in the USA. Both ladies LOVED my dog and the UK judge commented that "well he is not the type we see in Britain but you cannot deny that this dog fits both country's standards very closely" -- WOW
Okay enough bragging on my own dog but seriously, the CCA is a very fun event and much more informative than a regular AKC dog show. 
I'd encourage you to get involved with your local golden retriever club (Sounds like Southern Berkshire is it) and go from there.
Best of luck!!!


----------



## Bossoli (May 5, 2008)

Wow, you guys have given me some phenomenal advice. I'm actually more interested in field work than conformation but thought it would be nice to give conformation a shot, if there was some hope. I have heard that showing Goldens is extremely competitive and I didn't have really high expectations. The CCA program does sound interesting though so maybe we'll have a go at that.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Rally and obedience sounds like fun, even agility....

There are alot fo great things you can do with your dog.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I suggest you read this article for some inspiration if you are interested in competing with your dog. Every time I get frustrated with my dog and his training and start getting mad at myself for not looking into breeders more carefully I read this article and then look at his adorable face and move forward with it. 

http://www.akc.org/events/vcd_titles/first_vcch.cfm


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

better yet, register with UKC and take up DOCK DIVING!!!!
Go Team Tito!!


----------

